# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Homemade survival fishing kits

## Be Prepared 1.2

This is my first Fourm
Please reply with all your fishing survival kit and it's contents. 

This is my introducton.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ction&p=307904

Thanks 

        By prepared 1.2

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

My kit container is a pill bottle. In it I have 8 small hooks, and 5 large hooks. 5 small dipsy sinkers 5 split shot. 7 safety style swivel and snaps 4 jigs, 1 spoon lure and a beetle spin. Also I have 1 small bobber and a cut up cork to reduce the noise made by the tackle. I wrapped about 50 yards of 10 lb line. To complete it I attached a hook on the line and a small knife on the hook so I have a knife to clean fish and cut line.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

spear fishing at night with some kind of light / bait

140.jpg

----------


## SARKY

I use an old M-16 cleaning kit pouch to house my fishing kit. 80 lb test Spyder wire, why? because i'm not sport fishing here! and it can be used to build a shelter as well. about 2 dozen leadered hooks of various sizes, including some steel leadered hooks (good for catching yotes). A small package of split shots. A few wet flies and spinning lures. As most of my survival fishing will be setting trot lines, I don't need much else.

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

Awsome!!! Please keep 'em comming. 
Thanks to all who replied :Smile:

----------


## Backwater Bill

> I use an old M-16 cleaning kit pouch to house my fishing kit. 80 lb test Spyder wire, why? because i'm not sport fishing here! and it can be used to build a shelter as well. about 2 dozen leadered hooks of various sizes, including some steel leadered hooks (good for catching yotes). A small package of split shots. A few wet flies and spinning lures. *As most of my survival fishing will be setting trot lines, I don't need much else.*


This is my main approach as well. I do have a small aluminum pill bottle with some small hooks, lead sinkers, monofilament 6 lb. test but I don't think you can beat about 100 feet of bankline and some treble hooks to set out multiple, I'm talking about fififteen to twenty banklines or a good trotline.

Knowing where to set is critical as well like coves, fallen trees, heavy cover, rip rap and the like. I mostly have the small fishing kit to help me catch some smaller fish to then use these fish to catch some larger catfish or bass. I would set up some fish traps for smaller sized fish and crawdads, then turn this into bait, then use the guts and stomach contents for bank lines. Check there stomach contents. Usually you will find some small bluegill that can be used to catch catfish on a bankline. I have removed a small bluegill from the stomach of a bass and then caught a catfish with it.

Another thing I would add is that during winter, carry some Berkely Powerbait.

----------


## Sarge47

Be prepared 1.2, could we please get some background info on you, age, experience level, etc.?  I like to know a bit about who I'm conversing with.  Thanks!   :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

I understand this is your 1st forum, BP 1.2, so maybe this link will help you.  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

In this forum you'll see a sticky at the top of the page that has a template you can use if you like, or just a small bit of info, like your age, experience level,that sort of thing, thanks.   :Shifty:

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

This is my introduction forum.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ction&p=307904

----------


## Sarge47

BP, 1st, there is nothing wrong with what you have already.  Have you taken it out and tried it?  2nd, I will tell you right now that there are two fishing methods that I would use, one is a static method that I would use *ONLY* in a survival situation as it's illegal here as well as in most states for non-survival usage.  It's called a trot line and I could make one using the interior strands of 550 Paracord!  You can find information on a trot line in any survival book or online.

The other is  a "fly fishing" method which requires some knowledge in that area.  I would use this asa an "active" method while the "trot line simply sits and waits for fish to show up.  If you've never "fly fished," or learned how to tie your own flies and are interested you need to hook up with some instructors in your area. Hope that helps!   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Um, Sarge, trot lines, jug lines and bank lines are legal in most states. There are generally some rules assigned such as the number of hooks you can set out and/or the bait you can use, license of course, but I've set many a trot line in Illinois in my younger days.

----------


## Sarge47

> Um, Sarge, trot lines, jug lines and bank lines are legal in most states. There are generally some rules assigned such as the number of hooks you can set out and/or the bait you can use, license of course, but I've set many a trot line in Illinois in my younger days.


Cool, I stand corrected.  However it would probably be wise to check the laws before doing so.  I'm pretty sure that jug lines & trot lines are illegal here in Illinois for the average fisherman.   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

Actually, both are legal with some stipulations and that may be where the differences come from. You can not use a WIRE trotline in Illinois. Using non-wire line (nylon, etc.) is perfectly legal under your fishing license. 

"Sportfishing License

A sport fishing license entitles an angler to take fish, crayfish, turtles or bullfrogs within limits denoted in the Statewide Creel and Size Limits Table, except for endangered and threatened aquatic life.  It is unlawful to sell any aquatic life, or parts thereof, taken by a sport fishing license.  Aquatic life may be taken by hand or other legal devices permitted by the sport fishing license which includes:

pole and line, bank pole and line, dip net throw line, *trot line*, buoyed device (*jug fishing*), or other legal devices *not exceeding 50 hooks* in total (except as noted under “Ice Fishing” section).  Also permitted are legal-sized cast nets, shad scoops and minnow seines for bait fishing.  Smelt may be taken in Lake Michigan with legal size dip nets, gill nets and seines. 

Two untagged sport fishing devices are allowed; each device in excess of two must be tagged with the angler’s name and address.  If attached to a tree, the device must be attached only to the main trunk below the water line. All unattended
devices must be marked with the angler’s name and address."

http://www.dnr.illinois.gov/fishing/...nformation.pdf

I assume fishing devices are items such as YoYos and speedhooks.

----------


## Sarge47

> Actually, both are legal with some stipulations and that may be where the differences come from. You can not use a WIRE trotline in Illinois. Using non-wire line (nylon, etc.) is perfectly legal under your fishing license. 
> 
> "Sportfishing License
> 
> A sport fishing license entitles an angler to take fish, crayfish, turtles or bullfrogs within limits denoted in the Statewide Creel and Size Limits Table, except for endangered and threatened aquatic life.  It is unlawful to sell any aquatic life, or parts thereof, taken by a sport fishing license.  Aquatic life may be taken by hand or other legal devices permitted by the sport fishing license which includes:
> 
> pole and line, bank pole and line, dip net throw line, *trot line*, buoyed device (*jug fishing*), or other legal devices *not exceeding 50 hooks* in total (except as noted under Ice Fishing section).  Also permitted are legal-sized cast nets, shad scoops and minnow seines for bait fishing.  Smelt may be taken in Lake Michigan with legal size dip nets, gill nets and seines. 
> 
> Two untagged sport fishing devices are allowed; each device in excess of two must be tagged with the anglers name and address.  If attached to a tree, the device must be attached only to the main trunk below the water line. All unattended
> ...


Now this IS good news!!! :airhorn:   :Thumbup:

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

I do have some fly-fishing experience and I tied a few of my own. Here's a link to one I posted online
http://www.flyrecipes.com/index.php?...5855&Itemid=53

Also, I live in Texas so almost everything is legal... outside city limits and wildlife refuge lakes.

On a side note does anyone know how to catch spotted gar. I have a few in a creek not to far from my house, and I don't know how to catch them. 
please add me to your friends list.

----------


## Rick

There is no pic at that link.

----------


## Sarge47

> I do have some fly-fishing experience and I tied a few of my own. Here's a link to one I posted online
> http://www.flyrecipes.com/index.php?...5855&Itemid=53
> 
> Also, I live in Texas so almost everything is legal... outside city limits and wildlife refuge lakes.
> 
> On a side note does anyone know how to catch spotted gar. I have a few in a creek not to far from my house, and I don't know how to catch them. 
> please add me to your friends list.


You want to CATCH Gar?  I live right next to the Mississippi River Valley and most of the Commercial fisherman catch them in their traps...not because they want to, however.  they're considered "freshwater barracuda" by the commercial fisherman.   :Innocent:   Oh, and if you want to befriend sombody just click on their name and you'll get a drop down screen.  You can then click on their profile page and then click on "send friend request."

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

Starky, what are the dementions on the M-16 cleaning kit pouch

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

I want to catch gar on rod and reel. I have a spincast rigged with 15 lb braided line with a wire leader on it with a size 4 treble.

Do gar take lures, if so what type of lures?

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

Sorry Rick, I don't have a camera, but follow the instructions and you will do fine.

----------


## Rick

Oh, I get it. I was expecting a picture. You just posted the instructions. I'm with ya.

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

You got it

----------


## Backwater Bill

I do not intentionally fish for gar but know some people who do for sport and to eat. I have caught gar on live bait and a spoon while fishing for catfish and bass. 

Just a few weeks ago I was catfishing using some chicken livers and some hot dogs mixed with garlic powder and red Kool Aid. 

I had brought a small tin of some smoked oysters to snack on. For kicks I made the little 2 liter bottle minnow/crawdad trap and put an oyster in there.I was watching the minnows, hunched over the bank. After awhile, they weren't going in so I took a mosquito head net and tried to net some. 

Let me get to the gar. 

As I was sitting quietly, waiting for the minnows to come within range a freaking huge alligator gar ever so slowly glided into sight! Out of nowhere this thing floated from the murky water to smell what was in the trap. It smelled it, then it slowly and menacingly floated away as I watched with great interest. They really are interesting. Kinda creepy too!

Why do you want to catch them? At times I would like to kill some cause they can overrun things.

----------


## Rick

Years ago my BIL, a friend of his and I went fishing down at Reelfoot Lake in Tennessee. His friend is afraid of just about everything that moves outdoors. We were bluegill fishing on the lake side of a stand of cypress when an alligator gar floated up to check out my cork. It, too, slid up from the depths and just appeared there. 

"Holy Crap!" (or words to that effect) "Look at the size of that fish" whispered my BIL's friend. "Catch it", he said from the front of the boat.  
"You want me to catch that?" I asked, from the middle. I knew as soon as that cork moved the gar would nail it so I gave a pretty good jerk and sure enough the gar grabbed the plastic bobber and hung on as I flipped it in the air. It landed in the boat between me and by BIL's friend with jars snapping. 
All my BIL's friend could do was climb as high as possible in the seat and shriek, "Alligator!!" He was convinced I had just landed a nearly three foot alligator. 

We've laughed about that a lot over the years. And the time he blew the roof off a pump house because of a spider. Oh, yeah, and the time he nearly turned the car over because someone tossed a cuckle burr on him. And the time......

----------


## Backwater Bill

Careful what you ask for! LOL  :Eek2:

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

Cool... 

I purposly fish for gar because at the creek I fish at, the gar come to the surface every 10-20 min. for air. 
Funny story, Me and my brother throw in some dog food to see if any minnow will come for the bait. Well, the surface was churning with the minnows(the minnows are only about 1 inch long) after a few moments a a few spotted gar came to check on 
what was going on. Then a big *** gar came up. From what I can tell the middle was about the size of a soft ball. I have yet to catch one but I want to.

----------


## paul m

Over here in England,I am just finishing my cup of tea and I am off fishing for pike and perch .I am taking my usual kit ,but also a very compact telescopic rod and reel set up.I suspect that it will be successful .It fits nicely into my shoulder bag ,and I think it is an improvement on the standard survival handline-which I have used with moderate results.

Let you know later how I got on!

----------


## Rick

Enjoy the tea and good luck fishing. Look forward to the report.

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

Hay Paul m sent me a link for you telescopic fishing combo, a price and brand, please!!!!! Thanky you

----------


## paul m

Right then!I fished my usual beat on our local river.First cast(I swear on my children's lives)I hooked a personal best Perch for this river.2lb ,fin perfect .It took my ondex spinner from behind in classic perch style ! Boy was I happy! Best was I caught it on that telescopic combo.I went on to catch 4 more perch and one chub.All the fish were caught on the tele rod .Cracking tip action for a cheap fibreglass rod.There's no link I am afraid- I bought it for £5 sterling from a local Market .I added the reel myself.I just saw the rod and figured it would be handy.I chuck that in my bag and my slingshot and Ihave a hunter gatherer set - up!

----------


## Rick

Pics, man! Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## paul m

I do apologise.Although I use an I pod to do this, I am a very low-tech guy.When I fish or hunt I go quite primitive.No elelectronics.That's me I am afraid.

----------


## paul m

I meant to say ELECTRONICS.

----------


## Rick

I'm glad you clarified that. I thought you powered your iPod with an electric eel!

----------


## Be Prepared 1.2

lol 
Ok on the tele. rod

----------


## tj922

I have a kit in a small tackle box, (a little bigger than a sucrets box), four small hooks, four large hooks, half a dozed split shot sinkers, and 4 bobbers, and fo feet of 6 Lb test mono. My Old fly rod is usually with me, as well as my vest with about 55 flies. Hey if I gotta rough it I might as well have some fun fly fishing.

----------


## postman

My survival fishing kit is an old plastic welding rod tube cut down to 8" long with plastic caps on each end. It contains six flies, six lead split shot, six bare hooks of various sizes, 30' of 20lb nylon fishing line, 2 bell sinkers, and 4 miniature red/white plastic floats.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's mine.

----------


## Rick

Just a suggestion on your reel. Rubber bands rot in short order. Get a small piece of velcro strap. You can still move it down like you do the rubber band when you want to fish but cover your line when it's not in use. If you find one as wide as the indention on the bottle it will cover all the line and protect it from nicks when in your pack.

----------


## crashdive123

Good idea.  Thanks.

----------


## Beans

Growing up in the NE corner of Missouri on a farm. I carried a fishing kit amost all the time.  Line, hook, sinker and a small bobber. A creek bank will provide you with a fishing pole.  I didn't think of it as a *Survival kit* I though it was just handy to have in case I got hungry for fish.  A pocket knife, matches and lunch was
a COOKIN.   :Thumbup1: 

I still have the same things in my tote that is always stored in my jeep.

----------


## vahtryn

I have a small little tackle box.  I have to redo it because it was set more for surf fishing and the few creeks in southern california.  Once I've done that I'll take pictures of everything including the reels and rod I use with explanations for why I chose what I chose.

----------


## Zen buds

My survival fishing kit contains some line, a few hooks, a few sinkers, a couple bobbers, and a mechanical yo-yo reel.

----------


## hunter63

Picked up a couple of these at a yard sale,,,,if I remember correctly were about $5 bucks each....carry them around in the vehicle BOB's.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'm a worm drown-er that can be hand held or fixed line....worms can be dug, or from under rocks, grubs can come from dead wood.
I would never depend on fly fishing for a meal, it's a challenge for me...not something I want to depend on.

----------


## SpirituallyAnAnimal

Is it illegal to go into the Canadian forest (like in Hatchet) and create a small civilization or Village?

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at:....If you want to say Hello.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

As far as your question goes....
I you find a place to buy land....you most likely can build your dream.

----------


## kyratshooter

OK now I have read Hatchet several times and used it as a teaching tool and I do not remember either a village or a civilization being involved with the effort.

I am sure that if you crash your plane in the Canadian wilderness no one will mind if you build a cabin and wait for rescue.  That will only happen if your rescue transmitter fails to function.  Remember that apart of the story?  Everything he went through could have been avoided if he had pressed the little red button on the radio! 

But if you are going out there to start a new town you better check with someone in an official capacity first.  As Hunter stated, what land is not privately owned is owned by the Government and there will be use restrictions in place.

BTW this puts you at about number 12 on the "run off to the woods" list since school let out.  No one asks these questions when there is 15 feet of snow in the Canadian woods.

----------


## crashdive123

> Is it illegal to go into the Canadian forest (like in Hatchet) and create a small civilization or Village?


Yes it is.

Just looking out for our Canadian brothers and sisters.

----------


## DeadLeaf

Again..I hope this is the right thread.. 

I use the Altoids case method. If I don't bring anything else, I'll bring my tin and my Leatherman multitool. 
The tin has: match striker taped to the lid, as well as a sewing needle, 2 hooks, 2 flies, 4 small led weights, on small rigging,a razor blade and a pen knife tip. There is a number of feet of fishing line, hemp twine, coated wire, micro paracord, and sowing thread. A half length of cut pen tubing, 2 rubber bands, half dozen water proof matches, half dozen tooth picks, small magnifying glass, a small pencil and eraser, a piece of paper, a slice of thin dry cardboard, 2 zigzag papers, 2 stainless steel faucet screens, 2 bandaids,  a small straw cut melted at both ends with antibiotic ointment inside, 2 alcohol pads.
When the tin is sealed it has a good amount of usable duct tape which also holds in place a 2 ft x 2 ft square of tin foil. 

....I think that's it!? :Ninja:

----------


## hunter63

Have you used that kit?....
Seems you would have to un-tape and un-pack to get any component out?
Why not a water proof container that can be opened and closed?

----------


## DeadLeaf

I've opened it a few times in the field to use a few things here and there but never needed it for any kind of emergency. The theory is mostly sound though.. with it I can sew, patch, repair and improvise most essential tasks to help me out in a pinch. It's definitely useful for taking a long lite fishing gear for trout and catfish. We have limitations where I'm at (no fires or collecting wood etc) so I can't just go out and play with my toys.. ya know!?

 :Ninja:

----------


## DeadLeaf

...oh and the tin was super cheap as well as the duct tape which so far is replaceable. I like opening it every now and then hehe

Edit: Oh I almost forgot about my altoids mini case too.. it mostly has just fishing gear in it. Haven't opened it in a while though

----------


## hunter63

I'm sure that many, many, kits are made and carried JIC.....but if you don't try them out or use them regularly, you don't really know if you plans/kits will work when you need it.

Any kit is much better than no kit...and just the idea that you are thinking about it, is a big step forward.

Personally I don't care for the Altoids kits....too small, and not water proof....but would like to see pic's of yours.

----------


## DeadLeaf

I'm still trying to learn how to post a picture on here.. I recently took some pictures before deciding to join so they are ready once I figure that out. 
Everything is about trouble shooting and "what if" scenarios as well as proven theory with me. Nothing I do, have or know is perfect and I guess that's part of the journey to live and learn. I appreciate any advice given  :Smile:  I'm definitely still learning..

#BabyDeadLeafSteps  :Ninja:

----------


## Rick

A theory is only sound once it has been tested...over and over. Until then it's only a theory. 

Here's how to post pics. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...s-on-the-Forum

----------


## DeadLeaf

Thanks rick

The theory is sound.. I cant think of one item I have that couldn't be put to a practical purpose or have at least 10 uses for each. Now something like a hand drill wouldn't be a proven theory with me cause I've never started a fire that way..for example. 
 But if I get a blister on my little toe.. the theory is sound that I can take care of it.. haha

 :Ninja: 

Edit: still can't figure out why it won't post a picture..and i guess I didn't take a picture of my tin after all. So I need to get that too. Pardon my ignorance.. me dum dum technology no like Leafy kinda stuff going on right meow...

I'll be back

----------


## DeadLeaf

20150807_185244.jpg
Oh I see what I was missing..I think it worked now. 
Anyways I can see I need to add more and I'm glad I found this thread post because i really like this subject either way and now I can see how much more I can add on to this deal and what needs refreshing like the vitamins and pain headache medicine. I've had it for years now. I use to keep a small pipe as well cause I'm funny like that, but I'm more partial to essentials these days.
Couple extra things like the buttons I forgot to mention. 
All in all, it's how adapted I can be with my kit, aside from putting basic fishing tackle in there..by using some imagination, a small kit of essentials can help me guard against some common problematic situations if and when the time calls for it  :Smile:  nothing fancy

----------


## riffecreek

I'm not sure this is the right place to discuss this further without drifting off the main topic.. But I'd like to add onto what Rick was saying about a theory..

 IMO, if you want to find holes in your kit or prove a theory, you need to be put in those situations just as it may happen.. Meaning you need to put yourself into a multi day survival adventure without proper food to eat, without your favorite tool from your kit, in harsh weather, and find your breaking point. Is it day 3? day 7? or is it day 21? Then build on your kit and skill set that would prolong your stay..  Just do it in a safe manner close to cashes of food and supplies or other people that could bail you out in a pinch..

----------


## DeadLeaf

Well in respects to staying on subject and proving theory at the same time.. I know I've supplied my kit with the essentials to catch fish in a few different ways as well as cutting it and cooking it. I've most certainly used each item to do these things before. If I needed to make traps I most certainly could with the different ropes and wires. 
I don't like to break park rules when I practice basic outdoor skills but as far as fishing I know how to do that no problem and I think fishing kits can be very flexible as far as how effective you want your fishing experience to be

----------


## TXyakr

I think your point is that ultra compact fishing kits are not fun to fish with so most of us are reluctant to seriously try them out if we have better gear available. One thing I learned the hard way years ago was that it is important to at least have your hooks in a very good waterproof container and a ziplock bag is a terrible choice. Non-corrosive saltwater hooks are OK for actual S.W. but not very sharp for boney mouths of black bass (large mouth) and may be restricted because barb does not rust allowing fish to spit out hook after a few days if it breaks the line.

Also many State Parks will not let you cut a sapling to make a pole but you can get one from a friend's property or just go to a National Forest or Wildlife Management Area instead. Fishing is generally better when you get away from the bumper to bumper RVs. I am amazed at how much human trash there is in even fairly remote areas that can be used to trap minnows and crayfish which bass and catfish really like. Years ago I wasted a lot of time trying to catch crayfish by hand, not super hard but time consuming. Use a simple trap saves time, grasshoppers and worms are easier. If you run out of soft plastics and lures. That is another issue for me. I strongly prefer soft plastic so going to trouble to catch and use live bait is a PITA, Even a hard lure/spoon is last resort for me but good idea for survival or ultra light backpacking.

----------


## DeadLeaf

Yeah for me I look at it as being thankful we can have better gear than they did 150 years ago. I simulate finding a branch by bringing one along that's carved and decorated before hand so the ranger doesn't think i cut it there. In a survival situation..I'd cut first and pay the ticket after they rescued me from starvation.  :Ninja:

----------


## Erratus Animus

I have not made one yet but I will get the wood lathe out soon and build a couple to try out but why not make and use a hobo fishing rod? I have seen them used numerous times with nothing more than some line wrapped around a can. You can use spinner baits , crank baits, hook and bobber. All compact and functional. no Sticks needed.

----------


## hunter63

As I am sitting in the...Boat.... with all my fishing gear....several rods, net, double tackle box, 2 dozen night crawlers, and a bucket full of minnows......and NOT catching anything.....makes me wonder of the wisdom of the "stick, string and safety pin" gear.

Then I open a brewski and a can of kippers/crackers.....and continue to complain how hungry I'm gonna be.....when they ain't biting.

Maybe it's different when you are "surviving"...and I have to agree, that any tool in the tool box can be a valuable asset.....just don't all your protein in one basket.

----------


## Rick

How many times have any of us come in from the hunt or fishing trip skunked? I've told my wife a couple of times it's fortunate we didn't live 150 years ago because the kids would go hungry tonight. The reality is we are going to be less than happy with the real outcome. Just be prepared to be disappointed.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> How many times have any of us come in from the hunt or fishing trip skunked? I've told my wife a couple of times it's fortunate we didn't live 150 years ago because the kids would go hungry tonight. The reality is we are going to be less than happy with the real outcome. Just be prepared to be disappointed.


That has been my point to so many thinking they are bound for the freedom of the wilderness. I do believe there will come a time when many will seek such places out of need and it will be even harder for them with all the people bungling around. Learning to make traps/trotlines and where animals go when pressured is still no promise of food in the belly.

----------


## Rick

I'm not a believer in the end of the world stuff but, for the sake of argument, let's assume it happens and I survive even though everyone around me perished. Both animal and plant sources would be decimated very quickly. Probably within the first months as folks forage for whatever they can find. The woods will be lifeless in short order. Can you imagine how many armed people there would be in every woods? How may conflicts over downed animals there will be and how many folks will be shot either to eliminate the competition for food or to steal whatever protein the other person did get? Just my opinion of course but the woods is the last place I would venture into.

----------


## hunter63

> I'm not a believer in the end of the world stuff but, for the sake of argument, let's assume it happens and I survive even though everyone around me perished. Both animal and plant sources would be decimated very quickly. Probably within the first months as folks forage for whatever they can find. The woods will be lifeless in short order. Can you imagine how many armed people there would be in every woods? How may conflicts over downed animals there will be and how many folks will be shot either to eliminate the competition for food or to steal whatever protein the other person did get? Just my opinion of course but the woods is the last place I would venture into.


This isn't new.
Kinda like the deer herd decimated during the depression....took years for it to make a come back.

MF told the story of the Crescent Arms 12 ga Single shot...
He went in with my Uncle to buy a "punch board" chance...for 5 cents...and won.

First deer he killed with it was split with the neighbor...they both shot at it....he took the hind quarters as it had more meat then the front.....so no rack.

MM also told of walking to school both attending and later teaching....with her .22 pump to add meat to the pot. 

Another story at my Aunt's Funeral,... lived till 96 years old....a friend told of my Grandmother making the best groundhog sandwiches for my Aunt and her.

I gonna guess that there won't be much left of the 'conventional game"......so all 4 legged and furry is now fair game.

----------


## madmax

A lot  more urban folk now though.  I imagine after a few months of no McDs', the survivor herd will be a bit smaller.

I see "survival" fishing kits with way-too-big hooks.  A lot more small fish than big.  And they are dumber.  Artificial bait works on them.  A few small jigs and don't get skimpy on line.  

Making fishing hooks and effective fishing cordage is time consuming in the wild.  These hooks didn't catch anything, but I have caught fish on a gorge hook (the straight one).

039-2.jpg

I've made a few emergency fishing kits.  This one caught some small fish.  I'm working on reducing the size of the fish pic for proof.  lol.  It says the files too big.  Too bad the fish weren't.

010-11.jpg

----------


## kyratshooter

It is a common misconception that the deer heard in the U.S. was decimated during the depression.

It was not.

The deer heard in almost all of the U.S. was decimated gradually and within 10 years of first settlement.

Here in Kentucky the settlers were complaining that the deer were gone around the settlements by 1779.  

Daniel Boone considered one of the low points of his life being reduced to eating mutton.

By 1800 the deer in middle Tennessee were eradicated and in 1802 the last elk was recorded killed in the middle Tennessee area.

This was the norm as dense settlement spread and big game was only left in remote areas no one could farm.

The deer hunters had their big bore rifles reamed out to smoothbore for use as shotguns on small game and the new made rifles were in "squirrel gun" calibers.

If course the buffalo were gone nationwide by 1880.

The depression era hunting was mostly small game, with opportunities for big game only available were they had managed to survive the settlement process, usually in the vast wastelands of the west and the dense forests of the upper Midwest and the deep Appellation Mountains. 

I also doubt the ability of today's hunters to wipe out wild game as we know it.  Todays success rates on big game are about 10% of the tags being filled per year.  More deer are probably killed by cars than by hunters.  

The vast reductions in small game we have seen in the past 100 years has been due to habitat loss, pesticide use and invasive species.  For 80 years we have had strict control of bag limits and intense game management practices and our small game situation is still a disaster.  

The introduction of the coyote east of the Mississippi has been the most disastrous event in wild game management in history.  Coyotes are responsible for the loss of most of the quail, rabbits and they are damaging the turkey population and killing deer frequently in my area.

In that vast land of SHTF, which the prepper survivors dream of, fishing will not be a very good idea.  All those untended cities will be dumping raw sewage into the streams and untended factories will be discharging waste.  Even now, with the EPA in operation, I have a river close by that is so bad the fish are not consumable for the last 40 miles of its path before it discharges directly into the Oho River.  We have one town close by that discharges its raw sewage into the Ohio because the fines are cheaper than a new plant.  BTW that is just upstream from the Cincinnati water plant intake lines for any of you in that area.

----------


## Batch

I have used my pill bottle kit and a stick and we caught undersized bass (12" and they need to be 14" here) and a large shiner with out much effort. And that was just right in camp while we were waiting for everyone to eat their breakfast.

Now, I see people who are trying to learn fishing as survival fishing. We grew up fishing and there was a period of my life where I bass fished almost every single day for an hour or two at least. I have gotten in a bass boat on Friday after work and not stepped off of that boat until Sunday night. Spending the slow fishing times blowing around in the glades trying to sleep on the deck. LOL

But, learning how to do something with less than optimal gear is not the same as someone who knows how to do something very well, doing it with less than optimal gear. We fished tournaments for years and my brother Sean has several dozen trophies from those tournaments. He has walked up to me when I couldn't buy a bite and taken my rod and called that he would catch a bass in three casts. Where I had been fishing for 15 minutes. And sure as hell, with the same rod and bait that I had dragged by the same fish and he had one on the second cast.

You can catch a variety of fish on just a Mepp's Spinner on a stick just dragged back and forth in the water.

Also, there are a lot of fish that folks say are garbage fish. That most won't target. But, research will show that these fish are eaten or were eaten by previous generations. Just gotta learn where to catch them and where not to catch them and where to prepare them.

Most duck hunters won't shoot coot or moorhen even though everyone could get a limit of those easy. But, some shoot them for stew meat. Old timers talk about only shooting them in parts of the glades and not others. You would have to assume that it is their diet that makes the difference and not there latitude. So, you can avoid the bad tasting ones. Like never catch mullet on a muddy bottom. Just sandy bottoms. 

I think learning from those that did have to make do and reading pioneer accounts. The white Ibis was called a curlew and Chokoloskee Chicken and the anhinga was called a water turkey. The ibis was considered the better table fare for wading birds and was actually prized. But, most don't even consider them a food source.

----------


## Rick

In Indiana it was the early 1930s for deer. The state started restocking them in 1934 from other states. The difference between today and then are the hunting restrictions designed to maintain a viable reproducing herd. Back then people killed to eat and there were not the restrictions in place we see today. Today, most hunters are generally eco friendly and follow the rules. If some oddball event were to occur I think you'd see all manner of folks in the woods some shooting whatever moved. I think the pressure placed on mammal populations as a whole would be pretty intense. With unrestricted killing (illegal or not) and an increased presence of "hunters" it would not be a pretty scene. But, as I said, all this is hypothetical to me. Just some good talking points.

----------


## hunter63

In several public hunting grounds in SW Wisconsin....the Hmong community uses as hunting grounds.

Witnessing their methods was a shock the first time I came across it....we were canoeing on our river down stream where it passes through a State Wildlife area.

They had formed a skirmish line....looked to be the whole family from children to Granny.....and everything in between....just pushed thru the woods and killed everything in their path.....small game, deer, birds, snakes ....anything.

Deer were being dragged against the hair direction...so looked like a bad hair day.

I always suspected that a large, hungry group would resort to similar methods. 

This is not meant to be degrading or a complaint.....just the way it was.

----------


## TXyakr

I don't know about the probability of total society and government collapse in North America but in other parts of the world today it is more like what KYratshooter described with habitat destruction, lack of regulation enforcement both pollution and hunting/fishing. I have fished near large cities in 3rd world countries and also in very remote areas the difference is huge, a long time childhood friend recently posted photos of him fishing with his boys in Mozambique it was very sad, took 3.5 hours to get to a muddy pond with nothing. It could be like that in the USA without order and a semi functional government. Ours may not be great but at least we don't have a bloviating egotistical corrupt billionaire running the place who gets in twitter wars with everyone over nonsense issues like some other crazy nations that are poorly run... oops that could happen to this country sooner than we think... I had better practice fishing with my survival fishing kit and move way way up stream above all those failing mines and landfills. Back to my bottle of.... I'll send some to Rick so he can also do some creative writing... ha ha ha...

----------


## TXyakr

Hunter63 you make a good point about the Hmong Community many indigenous groups around the world do not actually live in perfect harmony with nature as some people believe they do. The only thing that seemed to keep them in check was the lack to modern medicine and clean drinking water. That sounds harsh but is mostly true. Some other hard facts but I will not elaborate. Years before I was born my mother worked on linguistics for a small language group that was dying out in Peru, South America they had killed off most of their small game and fished in the small creeks with Barbasco root that stunned the fish and made them easier to catch and killed many of the smaller ones. Similar methods have and are used by other people groups all over the world. THIS IS ILLEGAL IN ALL PARTS OF THE USA!!! BTW. For obvious reasons.

http://www.primitiveways.com/fish_poison.html

In 1979 we visited one lady's family from this a village that my mother had worked in back in the 1950's she was living in the dusty slums of Lima Peru not in the jungle on the Western slopes of the Andes Mountains any more. It was very sad. I do not blame all primitive people for their demise but some contribute to their own culture's inability to adapt while others learn to adapt and the core of what makes their communities strong lives on for many generations. Sustainable fishing can be one of those.

Don't poison the waters that feed you, with sewer, trash or whatever.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Line, hook and sinker. I don't need a reel or anything, because I can tie the line to a small stick to wind the line up, or to a pole if I would like more reach.

If I was actually in a survival situation, I probably wouldn't fish that way. I would set a trotline, and go about seeing to my basics (water, shelter, fire, foraging for food, etc), and then come back and check my line after a few hours.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> I'm not a believer in the end of the world stuff but, for the sake of argument, let's assume it happens .


I am thinking more along the lines of a depression and people are hungry. Not so much the end of the world but to those suffering it may seem like it.

----------


## hunter63

> Line, hook and sinker. I don't need a reel or anything, because I can tie the line to a small stick to wind the line up, or to a pole if I would like more reach.
> 
> If I was actually in a survival situation, I probably wouldn't fish that way. I would set a trotline, and go about seeing to my basics (water, shelter, fire, foraging for food, etc), and then come back and check my line after a few hours.


I agree.....Good point.......so as to not waste time.
Traps the same way...set a bunch, and let them work for you.

----------


## NightSG

> Yes it is.
> 
> Just looking out for our Canadian brothers and sisters.


No telling what would happen if civilization ever got a foothold in Canada.

----------


## NightSG

> Don't poison the waters that feed you, with sewer, trash or whatever.


Exactly; fishing with dynamite or poison should only be done while traveling.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> I agree.....Good point.......so as to not waste time.
> Traps the same way...set a bunch, and let them work for you.


My thoughts exactly, compliment the trot lines with snare traps set with wire, and you can harvest protein without the time commitments.

----------


## hunter63

> No telling what would happen if civilization ever got a foothold in Canada.





> Exactly; fishing with dynamite or poison should only be done while traveling.


Bhaohahahaha...I just got it..."foot hold in Canada....".....Good one.

----------

